# Intake Timing Solenoid v. Low Oil Pressure



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2007)

I recently took my '03 pathy in due to the Check Engine light. Tech advised the code showed the *Intake Timing Solenoid"* and said there was no oil on the dipstick (oil was changed 6 months prior and the check oil light flickered on once on the way to the dealer).

Tech decided there was "possbile engine damage" and that I needed the Valve Assemblies replaced to the tune of $700. Based on some research I've done it appears that the Intake Timing Solenoid code will trigger if the oil pressure drops too low. I had the dealer change the oil and I reset the light. It has been running great for about 3 weeks now.

Anyone familiar with this? I searched the forums trying to find a similar post but could not locate one. Was the service tech trying to bend me over on this or should I be concerned?

BTW - based on the amount of time the tech had the car, I don't think he did more than pull the codes and check the oil, but I don't claim to know what the hell I'm talking about in this area.

Todd


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't speak for another tech's diagnosis, but based on the triggered code, he MAY have just been trying to cover his butt in case there was also an issue with the valve assy. Often it's failing cam sensor(s) that trigger that particular code, but if the oil was that low like you say and the oil light was flickering, then low oil pressure was the probable culprit. Anytime you run the engine low, there is a potential for engine damage...however, one must ask, if the engine is damaged, why be concerned about the solenoid valve assys.? If you've been driving it for 3 weeks and without problems, I would assume the engine is fine. Unless the codes reappear, I wouldn't be concerned about the solenoid valves and even then, I'd be reluctant to assume that they are the issue. They are usually 50/50 as to whether it's the valve or the sensor being the issue.

I would get into the practice of checking the oil level after having it serviced if you let someone else do it for you. Some auto shops don't check or fail to realize that the 3.5L VQ's in the Pathfinders take about 5 to 5-1/4 Qts. When I worked for Nissan, it wasn't uncommon to find these vehicles having had only 4 Qts. of oil installed when the were last serviced at one of the local quick-lube shops.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks much for the feedback. I had taken the car to one of the express oil shops last visit, so it is quite possible they shorted the fill. It's wierd, though, that the oil light only came on after the check engine light, and then only flickered (didn't stay on). I will keep an eye on the issue and have it re-evaluated it appears again.

Todd


----------



## heatherdi (Mar 5, 2011)

It appears as tho the same thing has happened to me and I had my Z in previously trying to fix all the cam sensor codes and chanded all cam sensors and crank shaft sensor and one vacuum leak than took it in and they said there was one more vacuum leak. My oil was low two weeks ago so I put a quart in and my check engine light came on again today, I noticed that my oil pressure was acting up so I took it in for an oil change. The guy said he would reset it and after I would not do everything he wanted me to do he would not reset it he gave me excuses and tried to say it was not related. But I got to thinking about it and remembered the same thing happened like you said where the oil light blinks on at a turn or stop. I just previosly didn't corralate the two spent $1300.00 last time to get it fixed to pass emiistions which was if even 6 months ago. So I know all three of those parts even though they go off of each other are not bad and my car is not idling the way it was before we changed them. So I thought I would come to the internet and check it out. I found your post. I am a little upset that he did not reset the code as we tried before to disconnect the battery. I do believe Nissan will stick to their word and correct it as they said it was warrantied for that specific issue. However a simple problem might not have costed so much if I would have realized it earlier. Also I do have an oil pan leak which I did not fix after spending the $1300.00 so I was aware of that. I thought this might help you for the future. If you know how to reset the code or have any suggestions please let me know. thanks heather


----------



## peterdluria (Feb 1, 2014)

*Intake Timing Solenoid*

I recently had the "intake timing solenoid" on my Nissan Sentra (model year 2002) replaced. My engine service light had come on. I took the car to the dealer; their techs did a diagnostic which indicated the solenoid had to be replaced. Two days before this happened I had had to replace a burned out alternator. The mechanic who replaced the alternator noticed the car's oil level was extremely low. He added several quarts but said I should probably add at least another quart. Prior to the alternator burning out I had noticed the oil warning light would flicker. This stopped after the alternator was replaced and oil added. Do you think the dealer techs "misdiagnosed" the solenoid and the problem was actually low oil level? I should add this happened at the end of January 2014; my Sentra is twelve years old with 144,000 miles on it. The solenoid was original from when I bought the car in 2002. Sincerely, Peter L.


----------

